# Malediven-Nord male Atoll



## carphardy (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde im mai auf die malediven fliegen...genauer gesagt kaafu-adaaran club rannalhi.... kann mir jemand sagen was so angeltrips kosten?


----------



## ullsok (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

Angeln vom Ufer ist auf den Hotelinseln bei Strafe verboten!

Ansonsten schau mal hier unter Reiseberichte:
http://www.bluewaterfishing.eu/#h


----------



## Sledge (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

Big Game bei nem offiziellen Anbieter ist relativ teuer. Versuch nen kleinen privaten zu finden, dann ist der Preis verhandelbar und von Anfang an, bei Weitem nicht so hoch, man möchte ja nicht nur einmal raus...

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## carphardy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

Danke für die Infos..... das video von bluewater hatte ich mir schon vorher angeschaut.....echt klasse..... was hat denn die charter gekostet....das problem ist das ich alleine bin und nur ggf mitangeln könnte bzw nur bei anbietern die das anbieten.... kennt ihr da offizielle anbieter? private werde ich versuchen.. habt ihr erfahrungen mit angelausflügen die von den hotels angeboten werden? 
lg


----------



## ullsok (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*



carphardy schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos..... das video von bluewater hatte ich mir schon vorher angeschaut.....echt klasse..... was hat denn die charter gekostet....


Steht dort im Reisebericht - 200 bzw. 350 USD:m


----------



## carphardy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

thx ullsok:m


----------



## carma95 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

Hallo,
war schon ein paar mal auf den Malediven. Die Angelausflüge die von den Inseln Angeboten werden sind recht unterschiedlich nicht nur in der Praxis auch vom Preis. 
1. Nightfishing bezw.Morningfishing
    Kosten in der Regel 20 bis 30 US$
    Man fährt in der Abend- bzw. Morgendämmerung mit einen Dhoni ans
    Riff. Dort bekommt man dann Handleinen auf einer Spule. 
    Sehr zu empfelen ist ein riesen Spass, vor allem wenn man einen Fisch
    am Haken hat der dann von einem Hai oder Barracuda halbiert wird.
2. Deepsea-Fishing (BigGame)
    Hier kommt es auf die Ausstattung des Resorts(Hotels) an. In  
    manchen Hotels wird auf Einheimischen Art gefischt d.h. du 
    bekommst ein Kälberstrick in die Hand an dessen Ende ist dann die 
    Mono-Schnur mit Stahlvorfach und Köder geknotet.
3. Reef-Casting
    Hier wird mit dem Popper auf GT gefischt. Spass pur.

Ich kann allerdings nur von den Inseln reden auf denen ich war.


----------



## Luccio (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Malediven-Nord male Atoll*

Nimm dir auf jeden Fall ein paar gute Stahlvorfächer mit. Die haben in der Regel keine auf den Dhonis beim Handleinenangeln.


----------

